# Diablo 3: Darker Diablo 3 Pixel Shader-Mod laut Blizzard doch kein Cheat, Bann unwahrscheinlich



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Darker Diablo 3 Pixel Shader-Mod laut Blizzard doch kein Cheat, Bann unwahrscheinlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Darker Diablo 3 Pixel Shader-Mod laut Blizzard doch kein Cheat, Bann unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Soulja110 (14. Mai 2012)

Ist der sharpen filter auch erlaubt?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Also den Teil mit "können sich gebannte Spieler auf den Tweet berufen" ist schon lustig. Jeder, der schonmal in die Mühlen von Blizzardsverwaltung geraten ist, wird hier ein Lied singen können.

Also ich bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (14. Mai 2012)

Ihr seht, Blizzard kümmert sich um euch. Sie lieben euch. Ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen zu machen. Ihr könnt nun komplett gedankenversunken und brainwashed Diablo3 kaufen. Dass das Spiel nicht mal Dynamische Lichteffekte aufweist, sollte euch die Stimmung nicht vermiesen. Ihr wisst ja, der Spass steht an vorderster Stelle  Und die 300 Anfänger bei blizzard benötigen doch auch ihren Gehalt  Also los kaufen, am besten auch gleich das AH unterstützen... eine 2 klassen gesellschaft in games? nee warum auch soweit denken.. ist doch voll fair wenn Leute mit nem dicken Geldbeutel items kaufen können und Blizzard sich den Arsch voll verdient. Und nein, es ist auch keine Form des Glücksspiels. Immerhin entscheidet Blizzard welche Items versteigert werden, also handelt es sich auch nicht um Glücksspiel


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (14. Mai 2012)

Jeder der dieses Game kauft tut mir einfach nur leid.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Jeder der nicht in der Lage ist seinen eigentlich Post zu editieren und lieber einen zweiten Betrag schreibt, tut mir leid.
Den eigentlich "Inhalt" deiner wirren Zeilen mag ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, zuviel inhaltsloses Blabla und garniert mit Unwahrheiten, allein der Teil mit dem Itemshop ist purer Unsinn und schlichtweg falsch.

Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist.


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre und sehe wie vielen Leuten diese Mod verwenden wollen/mögen, da würde ich mir doch den Modder beiseite nehmen und Fragen, ob ich den auf meiner Website als Plugin für Diablo 3 anbieten darf.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 smell the hype.


----------



## Phone83 (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also den Teil mit "können sich gebannte Spieler auf den Tweet berufen" ist schon lustig. Jeder, der schonmal in die Mühlen von Blizzardsverwaltung geraten ist, wird hier ein Lied singen können.
> 
> Also ich bin mal gespannt ...


 Vorallem ist so ein twitter post nicht offiziel und wird im falle vor gericht nicht direkt angesehen

*@Eidgenosse11*..wenn es rauskommen sollte das blizz manipuliert bei den auktionen haben sie ihren gesammten ruf den sie über jahre aufgebaut haben..und der is sehr gut was AUCH support betrifft, einfach verspielt und sie würden eine milliarden klage riskieren sammelklage von usern aus der ganzen welt da niemand sicher sein kann wer nun betrogen wird.. von daher wird dies nicht passieren. wenn sie 15 % kommen dann zurecht. es mus niemand nutzen und wenn einer meint er hat ein tolles item was er für 60 euro anbieten will dann muss, ersten er damit leben das er nur 51 euro dafür bekommt und zweitens muss der käufer damit leben das er für ein item 60 eruo raushaut welches im späteren verlauf sehr heufig  angeboten wird zu cent beträgen oder gold..
manchmal glaube ich sind dieblo hater die selben die bf3 nicht mögen weil es mehr bietet als andere spiele. klar ist es nicht mehr d2 oder bf 2 aber das will ich auch nicht mehr spielen es HÄNGT MIR ZUM HALS RAUS  
egal ab 0 uhr bin ich eh wech


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

Man könnte glatt meinen, PC-Games hätte ernsthaft keine Ahnung von der Materie oder stellt sich absichtlich dumm, um weitere Diskussionen zu entfachen. DarkD3 ändert NICHTS aber rein gar NICHTS am Diablo 3 Code. Es ist lediglich ein Filter und überschreibt keine Dateien.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Jeder der nicht in der Lage ist seinen eigentlich Post zu editieren und lieber einen zweiten Betrag schreibt, tut mir leid.


 
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ngungen-durch-grafikfilter-5.html#post9453840

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ngungen-durch-grafikfilter-5.html#post9453841

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ngungen-durch-grafikfilter-5.html#post9453842


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> [...]


... und jetzt? 

Ich hab auf verschiedene Kommentare geantwortet, der Poster hier hat lediglich einen paar Wörter als Ergänzung seines Beitrages geschrieben.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

> #1


Ach so. Multiquote in einem Post funktioniert ja nicht. 


> #2


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Ach so. Multiquote in einem Post funktioniert ja nicht.


Lies dir bitte nochmal meine Beanstandung durch:

_Jeder der nicht in der Lage ist *seinen eigentlich Post zu editieren* und lieber einen zweiten Betrag schreibt, tut mir leid._

Verständlich? 

Falls nicht, meld dich gern per PM bei mir ... dann erklär ich es dir ausführlich und mals dir nochmal auf.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Süß, wie du dich nun rechtfertigen willst. 
War natürlich unmöglich deinen ersten Post zu editieren, weil die nachfolgenden Posts (die du gequotet hast) ja erst NACH deinem ersten Post entstanden sind.. kann ich verstehen.

Guten Tag. Schnuckelchen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Süß, wie du dich nun rechtfertigen willst.
> War natürlich unmöglich deinen ersten Post zu editieren, weil die nachfolgenden Posts (die du gequotet hast) ja erst NACH deinem ersten Post entstanden sind.. kann ich verstehen.
> 
> Guten Tag. Schnuckelchen.




Warum sollte ich mich rechtfertigen (wollen)? Für was? 
Des Weiteren find ich es total supi von dir, dass du mich süß und Schnuckelchen nennst. 

Allerdings bleibt der Inhalt bei denen Beiträgen auf der Strecke, schlussendlich probierst du ja nicht mal ansatzweise zu verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe. Deine kläglichen Versuche hier als 'taff' oder 'hart' aufzutreten, sind eher peinlich. 

Wie dem auch sei, wenn du mir noch was mitzuteilen hast, etwas mit Inhalt und Substanz, kannst du dich gerne per PM an mich wenden ... allerdings bezweifel ich auch hier, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist.


----------



## Phone83 (14. Mai 2012)

ihr habt sorgen..ich denke nur daran das ich pünktlich einloggen kann


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich selbst noch nicht ganz verstanden, warum man 100% der Zeit im b.net "online" sein muss ...


----------



## Farragut (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich selbst noch nicht ganz verstanden, warum man 100% der Zeit im b.net "online" sein muss ...


 
natürlich weisst du das, welch besseren Kopierschutz gibt es denn?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> natürlich weisst du das, welch besseren Kopierschutz gibt es denn?


... ich weiß, aber ... 

Verwundert mich echt, dass der Aufschrei diesbzgl. noch nicht durch alle Foren gegangen ist. Steam ist ja schon grenzwertig, aber 'always on'? UbiSoft wurde ja bis sonstwas 'gedissed' bzw. boykottiert, bei Blizzard gibt es sogut wie keine Kritik.

Aber ich stell meine Frage mal anders, was bietet dieses 'always on' für den Spieler für einen Mehrwert?


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich weiß, aber ...
> 
> Verwundert mich echt, dass der Aufschrei diesbzgl. noch nicht durch alle Foren gegangen ist. Steam ist ja schon grenzwertig, aber 'always on'? UbiSoft wurde ja bis sonstwas 'gedissed' bzw. boykottiert, bei Blizzard gibt es sogut wie keine Kritik.
> 
> Aber ich stell meine Frage mal anders, was bietet dieses 'always on' für den Spieler für einen Mehrwert?


 Der Unterschied zu Ubisoft mit z. B: Asassin's Creed ist wohl der, das Diablo 3 von vielen sowieso im Multiplayer gespielt wird. Das waren jedenfalls die Begründungen hier in den Kommentaren, warum es vielen Spielern egal ist.


----------



## Farragut (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich weiß, aber ...
> 
> Verwundert mich echt, dass der Aufschrei diesbzgl. noch nicht durch alle Foren gegangen ist. Steam ist ja schon grenzwertig, aber 'always on'? UbiSoft wurde ja bis sonstwas 'gedissed' bzw. boykottiert, bei Blizzard gibt es sogut wie keine Kritik.
> 
> Aber ich stell meine Frage mal anders, was bietet dieses 'always on' für den Spieler für einen Mehrwert?


 
abgesehen von cloud savegames absolut nichts und das wird von den gamern akzeptiert als wenn es eins der gebote wäre. war eben bei CB unterwegs und da wirst du verspottet und beleidigt, wenn du was gegen Blizzard und D3 sagst...ist schon wirklich traurig wohin sich unser Hobby entwickelt, Hirn abschalten und zuflashen lassen, mehr wollen die Leute scheinbar nicht mehr...

@MisterSmith: Online für MP kann man verstehen, aber selbst beim SP immer online sein?


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Mai 2012)

Ich würde pauschal einfach mal behaupten, dass die Einzigen, die deswegen aufschreien diejenigen sind, die es sowieso bloß einmal durchspielen und in die Ecke feuern.

Jeder, der wirklich Diablo 2 mit Ladder, Hardcore, etc. gespielt hat, war sowieso jederzeit online und der möchte auch in Diablo 3 nichts anderes spielen, von daher ist es denen relativ egal.

Genau für solche sollten Sie das spiel am Ende auch auslegen, denn das sind die Leute, die es in einem Jahr noch spielen und nicht diejenigen, die jetzt nach einer Offlineversion schreien und das Spiel in einem halben Jahr anstauben lassen und nichtmehr spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu Ubisoft mit z. B: Asassin's Creed ist wohl der, das Diablo 3 von vielen sowieso im Multiplayer gespielt wird. Das waren jedenfalls die Begründungen hier in den Kommentaren, warum es vielen Spielern egal ist.


Bei Multiplayer brauchen wir ja schon per Definition nicht von always on sprechen, wobei mich der Wegfall von LAN Modi bei den meisten Spielen dann schon nervt.



Farragut schrieb:


> abgesehen von cloud savegames absolut nichts und das wird von den gamern akzeptiert als wenn es eins der gebote wäre. war eben bei CB unterwegs und da wirst du verspottet und beleidigt, wenn du was gegen Blizzard und D3 sagst...ist schon wirklich traurig wohin sich unser Hobby entwickelt, Hirn abschalten und zuflashen lassen, mehr wollen die Leute scheinbar nicht mehr...
> 
> @MisterSmith: Online für MP kann man verstehen, aber selbst beim SP immer online sein?


Tja ja ... so siehts wohl aus.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich werde mir Diablo 3 auch in der normalen Edition für 44 EUR zulegen. Trotzdem sollte man diese Einschränkungen und Gängelungen hinterfragen und sich im Klaren sein, dass andere Entwickler & Publisher diesem Trend wohl folgen werden ... früher oder später.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich würde pauschal einfach mal behaupten, dass die Einzigen, die deswegen aufschreien diejenigen sind, die es sowieso bloß einmal durchspielen und in die Ecke feuern.
> 
> Jeder, der wirklich Diablo 2 mit Ladder, Hardcore, etc. gespielt hat, war sowieso jederzeit online und der möchte auch in Diablo 3 nichts anderes spielen, von daher ist es denen relativ egal.
> 
> Genau für solche sollten Sie das spiel am Ende auch auslegen, denn das sind die Leute, die es in einem Jahr noch spielen und nicht diejenigen, die jetzt nach einer Offlineversion schreien und das Spiel in einem halben Jahr anstauben lassen und nichtmehr spielen.


Wobei das aber bitte mir als Käufer überlassen ist, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit dafür ... ich werde, wenn überhaupt, Diablo 3 einmal durchspielen und damit ist die Sache dann für mich gegessen.

Bin ich jetzt als Käufer 'weniger wert' oder sind meine Ansichten jetzt verkehrt, nur weil ich kein "Hardcore Ladder Zock0r" bin?


----------



## Farragut (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich würde pauschal einfach mal behaupten, dass die Einzigen, die deswegen aufschreien diejenigen sind, die es sowieso bloß einmal durchspielen und in die Ecke feuern.
> 
> Jeder, der wirklich Diablo 2 mit Ladder, Hardcore, etc. gespielt hat, war sowieso jederzeit online und der möchte auch in Diablo 3 nichts anderes spielen, von daher ist es denen relativ egal.
> 
> Genau für solche sollten Sie das spiel am Ende auch auslegen, denn das sind die Leute, die es in einem Jahr noch spielen und nicht diejenigen, die jetzt nach einer Offlineversion schreien und das Spiel in einem halben Jahr anstauben lassen und nichtmehr spielen.


 
und da wären wir mal wieder das angebliche Pro-Gamer wichtiger sind als Casuals...wie ignorant und engstirnig muss man eigentlich sein, um zu behaupten das es die andere seite gar nicht wert ist, oder gar nicht das recht hat das spiel anders zu spielen als es die pros und elites und uber gamer tun?

was ist mit leuten die kein dsl haben? pendler im zug oder leute die nur am we zu hause sind, weil sie die woche über durch deutschland reisen für ihre arbeit? die haben alle also kein recht D3 zu zocken, weil es die wirklich krassen jungs ja eh nicht merken ob sie nun online sind oder nicht....


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich würde pauschal einfach mal behaupten, dass die Einzigen, die deswegen aufschreien diejenigen sind, die es sowieso bloß einmal durchspielen und in die Ecke feuern.
> 
> Jeder, der wirklich Diablo 2 mit Ladder, Hardcore, etc. gespielt hat, war sowieso jederzeit online und der möchte auch in Diablo 3 nichts anderes spielen, von daher ist es denen relativ egal.
> 
> Genau für solche sollten Sie das spiel am Ende auch auslegen, denn das sind die Leute, die es in einem Jahr noch spielen und nicht diejenigen, die jetzt nach einer Offlineversion schreien und das Spiel in einem halben Jahr anstauben lassen und nichtmehr spielen.


 

Also ich habe Diablo 2 "richtig" gezockt. Alle Chars bis auf den Barbaren (Mache ich zur Zeit  ) bis durch den Höllenschwierigkeitsgrad gebracht .... und jetzt kommts: ALLES Offline. Ich finde es ein wenig befremdlich Leute. die es ständig Online gezockt haben als die einzig "wahren" Diablo 2 Spieler zu bezeichnen. Bist jetzt nicht der Erste der das macht.

Achja, wenn ich Multiplaer gespielt habe, dann ausschließlich im LAN. Bei Erscheinen des Spiels hatte ich nämlich noch kein Internet... jahaha sowas gabs da noch. Und der LAN hat mir immer ein Heidenspaß gemacht. Mit paar Freunden, ein paar Bierchen, Chips und Filmen für ein paar Zockpausen (nicht die Art von Filmen, die euch jetzt durch den Kopf geht ihr Säue  ) waren das immer sauspaßíge Wochenenden. Im Internet habe ich es glaub ich mal 2 Stunden gezock, später als ich dann welches hatte. Fand ich absolut ätzend. Geht mir mit den meisten MMOs aber auch so. Ich weiß nicht, aber mir fehlt der Bezug und die persönliche Beziehung zwischen den Spielern.


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Mai 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> abgesehen von cloud savegames absolut nichts und das wird von den gamern akzeptiert als wenn es eins der gebote wäre. war eben bei CB unterwegs und da wirst du verspottet und beleidigt, wenn du was gegen Blizzard und D3 sagst...ist schon wirklich traurig wohin sich unser Hobby entwickelt, Hirn abschalten und zuflashen lassen, mehr wollen die Leute scheinbar nicht mehr...
> 
> @MisterSmith: Online für MP kann man verstehen, aber selbst beim SP immer online sein?


 
Es hängt von der Art des Spiels ab, ob ein "always on"-Modus gut ist oder nicht, bei reinen singleplayerspielen, wie Skyrim, Risen, Batman Arkham..., find ich es total blödsinig und reine Kundengängelung.
Bei Spielen, die eine Multiplayerkomponente haben, wie Civ, Mass Effect 3, Bioshock, etc. find ich es ok, aber es müsste nicht unbedingt sein.
Spiele, bei denen der Multiplayer eigentlich DER große Spielfaktor ist, wie Battlefield, Modern Warfare, Starcraft und eben auch Diablo, da geht es meiner Ansicht nach vollkommen in Ordnung, dass es diesen Modus gibt, denn bei diesen Spielen ist der MP-Modus nunmal der Teil des Spiels, der einen wirklich lange beschäftigt. 
Die paar Leutchen, die das Spiel nur einmal im Singleplayer durchspielen und gerne einen Offlinemodus haben möchten, kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Multiplayer brauchen wir ja schon per Definition nicht von always on sprechen, wobei mich der Wegfall von LAN Modi bei den meisten Spielen dann schon nervt.


 Kommt darauf an wie der Kopierschutz implementiert ist, denn wenn dadurch mehr Daten geladen werden müssen, als alleine für den Multiplayer benötigt wären, bedeutet das für schwächere Internetverbindungen möglicherweise auch mehr Verzögerungen im Spiel.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> ...


Das meinte ich mit fehlendem LAN Modus bei den meisten Spielen.
Die Zeit der privaten LAN Parties, die man mit 8-10 Leuten abgehalten hat, sind wohl vorbei ... 

Übrigens haben wir mit "Nullmodem"-Parties angefangen, serielle Verbindung und Duke Nukem 3D + Death Rally 4tw!


----------



## Farragut (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Es hängt von der Art des Spiels ab, ob ein "always on"-Modus gut ist oder nicht, bei reinen singleplayerspielen, wie Skyrim, Risen, Batman Arkham..., find ich es total blödsinig und reine Kundengängelung.
> Bei Spielen, die eine Multiplayerkomponente haben, wie Civ, Mass Effect 3, Bioshock, etc. find ich es ok, aber es müsste nicht unbedingt sein.
> Spiele, bei denen der Multiplayer eigentlich DER große Spielfaktor ist, wie Battlefield, Modern Warfare, Starcraft und eben auch Diablo, da geht es meiner Ansicht nach vollkommen in Ordnung, dass es diesen Modus gibt, denn bei diesen Spielen ist der MP-Modus nunmal der Teil des Spiels, der einen wirklich lange beschäftigt.
> Die paar Leutchen, die das Spiel nur einmal im Singleplayer durchspielen und gerne einen Offlinemodus haben möchten, kann man vernachlässigen.


 
sehr traurig wenn du wirklich dieser Meinung bist und mir fällt dazu echt nichts mehr ein, was nicht schon andere hier auch wiederholt haben. das ist einfach nur engstirnig und absolut arrogant, schon alleine die Behauptung "Die paar Leutchen, die das Spiel nur einmal im Singleplayer durchspielen und gerne einen Offlinemodus haben möchten, kann man vernachlässigen." einfach nur lächerlich.
ich glaube ich werde zu alt für mein Hobby, hier werden dinge toleriert bei denen ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln kann.


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Mai 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> und da wären wir mal wieder das angebliche Pro-Gamer wichtiger sind als Casuals...wie ignorant und engstirnig muss man eigentlich sein, um zu behaupten das es die andere seite gar nicht wert ist, oder gar nicht das recht hat das spiel anders zu spielen als es die pros und elites und uber gamer tun?
> 
> was ist mit leuten die kein dsl haben? pendler im zug oder leute die nur am we zu hause sind, weil sie die woche über durch deutschland reisen für ihre arbeit? die haben alle also kein recht D3 zu zocken, weil es die wirklich krassen jungs ja eh nicht merken ob sie nun online sind oder nicht....


 
Aus rein ökonomischer Sicht sind "Pro-Gamer" wichtiger als "Casuals", kein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen wendet Kosten für eine kleine Minderheit auf, überall wird die Kosten<->Nutzen-Rechnung durchgeführt. Das mag dir vielleicht nicht passen, aber so ist das nunmal.
Ich bin beruflich Vertriebsingenieur und da agiere ich genauso, bevor ich versuche irgenein Kleinteil für 3 Kundne zu verkaufen, verkaufe ich lieber eine Großserie an 50 Kunden.

Blizzard macht das nicht anders, diejenigen, die Diablo 3 auf lange sicht durch das Auktionshaus "finanzieren" werden sind nunmal diejenigen, die lange und viel spielen und nicht die paar Leute, die es einmal im Singleplayer spielen und danach nichtmehr anfassen.
zudem ist selbst die Zahl derjenigen, die es "mal kurz zwischendurch im Zug" oder sonstwo spielen wollen verschwindend gering.

Selbstverständlich ist es Müll, wenn man mal durch nen Umzug oder so kurzzeitig kein Internet hat und es nichtmehr zocken kann, aber gemessen am großen Ganzen ist das ein einstelliger Prozentbereich, der es nicht rechtfertigt dort Kosten reinzustecken.


----------



## Farragut (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Aus rein ökonomischer Sicht sind "Pro-Gamer" wichtiger als "Casuals", kein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen wendet Kosten für eine kleine Minderheit auf, überall wird die Kosten<->Nutzen-Rechnung durchgeführt. Das mag dir vielleicht nicht passen, aber so ist das nunmal.
> Ich bin beruflich Vertriebsingenieur und da agiere ich genauso, bevor ich versuche irgenein Kleinteil für 3 Kundne zu verkaufen, verkaufe ich lieber eine Großserie an 50 Kunden.
> 
> Blizzard macht das nicht anders, diejenigen, die Diablo 3 auf lange sicht durch das Auktionshaus "finanzieren" werden sind nunmal diejenigen, die lange und viel spielen und nicht die paar Leute, die es einmal im Singleplayer spielen und danach nichtmehr anfassen.
> ...


 

wo bitte schön verbraucht ein offline modus kosten? ist es nicht eher andersrum? die zehntausenden die das spiel nur im SP durchzocken und niemals MP gehen, verursachen mehr kosten durch die serverlast als wenn es keinen onlinezwang geben würde! ich glaube du musst deinen standpunkt nochmal überdenken...

die gamerwelt begann offline und dieser ganze mist mit online sein, ist nur als DRM maßnahme eingeführt worden, das ist weder fanservice noch sonst irgendwelcher anderer mist. blizzard weiss ganz genau das diablo eher ein offline spiel ist und somit eins der meistkopierten spiele sein würde und schiebt mit dem onlinezwang dem einen riegel vor. nur wer am MP interersse gehabt hätte, wäre gezwungen worden ein orginal zu besitzen.

Ich glaube du lebst in einer sehr seltsamen welt wenn du wirklich glaubst, das es mehr pro als casuals gibt und das diablo ein absolutes multiplayer spiel ist und das ein offline modus mehr kosten verursachen würde als ein online...


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Mai 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> wo bitte schön verbraucht ein offline modus kosten? ist es nicht eher andersrum? die zehntausenden die das spiel nur offline durchzocken und niemals online gehen, verursachen mehr kosten durch die serverlast als wenn es keinen onlinezwang geben würde! ich glaube du musst deinen standpunkt nochmal überdenken...


 
Das hängt davon ab, wie das Spiel aufgebaut wird.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Blizzard Diablo 3 von vorneherein fest ins Battle.net integriert und quasi "drumherum" programmiet hat, somit müssten sie es erstmal aus dem Battle.net rauslösen....etwa so, als will man eine Pflanze aus dem Garten in einen Topf umpflanzen, hier rmuss man auch darauf achten die Wurzeln zu erwischen, sonst geht sie ein. Löst man das Spiel nicht gut genug vom Battle.net, könntne Hacker Wege vom Singleplayer in den Multiplayer (ins Battle.net) finden und ausnutzen, um den Multiplayer zu sabotieren.
Dann haben wir ja noch den Kopierschutz, der entweder lizensiert oder selber entwickelt werden muss und der dann mit dem Spiel verknüpft wird.

Viele von denen, die ihren Offlinespass haben wollen, die wollen dann natürlich auch einen LAN-Modus haben, der dann dafür speziell entwickelt werden muss. (Netzwerkcode, Hardware-Support, Gamelobby, etc.)
Das sind alles Kosten für Equipment, Personal, etc. die man im Vorfeld abwäge muss, ob es sich wirklich "lohnt" diese aufzuwenden.


Das Problem hierbei sind ja die "Csuals" selber, die zwar im Vorfeld groß rumtönen, wie scheiße sie das finden, letzlich laufen sie aber trotzdem los, kaufen sich das Spiel und nutzen evtl. sogar das RMAH, somit entsteht dem Entwickler "hier Blizzard" keinerlei Schaden, der sie zu einem evtl. Umdenken bewegen könnte.
Nicht die Entwickler sind hier die Bösen, weil sie es anbieten, sondern der Konsument, der es trotz aller persönhlicher Abneigungen kauft.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit fehlendem LAN Modus bei den meisten Spielen.
> Die Zeit der privaten LAN Parties, die man mit 8-10 Leuten abgehalten hat, sind wohl vorbei ...
> 
> Übrigens haben wir mit "Nullmodem"-Parties angefangen, serielle Verbindung und Duke Nukem 3D + Death Rally 4tw!


 

Ohh daran erinner ich mich auch noch  Vor allem an DN3D!!! Bah das war mal so lustig ^^ Es hatte einen verdammte Koopmodus  Ein Ding von dem heute viele Spiele träumen 

Also ein Spiel, dass man auch nur im Einzelspieler spielen kann, sollte keine Always On haben. Basta. Sonst kann man die Komponente gleich weglassen und ein MMO draus machen. Ich fand es zum Beispiel auch immer wieder cool alleine durchzurennen und ein paar coole Gegenstände abzugreifen und bei der nächsten LAN Party dann zu präsentieiren. Aber wie Rabowke schon sagte: Zeiten ändern sich und die Spieler werden auch immer genügsamer was solche Faxen angeht. Leider!


----------



## golani79 (14. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Blizzard macht das nicht anders, diejenigen, die Diablo 3 auf lange sicht durch das Auktionshaus "finanzieren" werden sind nunmal diejenigen, die lange und viel spielen und nicht die paar Leute, die es einmal im Singleplayer spielen und danach nichtmehr anfassen.


 
Ich werde zwar ausschließlich im MP spielen, auch wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, werde im AH aber nur mit ingame Währung handeln.
Nur weil man D3 jetzt vlt. über Jahre hinweg spielt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auch echtes Geld im AH umsetzt.


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

Die wenigsten haben heutzutage keine relativ schnelle DSL-Flatrate, daher ist für die meisten keine Zumutung durchgehend online zu sein. Es lohnt sich schlichtweg nicht, ein komplettes System für ein paar wenige Benutzer zu wechseln, die nicht über solche Internetleitungen verfügen oder sich aus sonstigen Gründen dagegen sperren.

Das einzige Manko ist vielleicht der fehlende LAN-Modus, aber diese werden ohnehin kaum noch genutzt. Eine Breitbandverbindug und ein Switch kann ebenso mehrere PCs verbinden, sodass zumindest LAN-Gefühl erzeugt wird.


----------



## BiJay (14. Mai 2012)

Off Topic Alarm!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Also diese ganze Argumentation, dass das Spiel rund um b.net aufgebaut wurde, ist ziemlich Käse. 

Wenn bereits Hobbyprogrammierer einen mehr oder minden guten b.net Emulator programmieren können, dann dürfte es für Blizzard ein leichtes sein, das als "Offline"-Kern zu implementieren.

Der einzige Grund wurde bereits als erstes genannt: es ist ein Kopierschutz. Ob jetzt deine DSL Flatrate schnell ist oder nicht, ist doch völlig unerheblich ... wenn die Leitung, warum auch immer, gestört ist, kannst du das Spiel nicht spielen.

Bei einem reinen Multiplayerspiel, würde ich es ja noch verstehen ... man entscheidet sich aktiv für ein Online Spiel, z.B. MMORPG, und muss damit leben wenn das Internet streikt. Aber Diablo 3 wird *auch*, egal in welchem Umfang, im SP gespielt. 

Was das Argument "LAN Modus wird eh nicht mehr genutzt!" betrifft, ja wie soll auch ein Modus genutzt werden, der bei jedem Spiel in den letzten Jahren sang- und klanglos rausgestrichen wurde? 

Wenn ich nur an unsere Matches in Rise of Nations, Die Gilde I & II denke ... DAS waren epische Abende mit Kumpels, die neben einem saßen und man sich zur Not, Achtung Übertreibung, auf die Fresse hauen konnte. 

Ich werd nie vergessen wie ein Kumpel von mir seine Tastatur gg. die Wand gehaun hat, ich vor lachen fast gestorben war, weil ich bei Gilde etwas ausprobiert hatte, was noch niemand von uns getan hat: ich wurde von Ihm angeklagt und vor Gericht gezerrt. In letzter Minute haben meine Diebe es geschafft, IHN als Spielfigur zu entführen ... so saß er in meinem Gefängnis, die Verhandlung platzte und er musste mir Geld zahlen, damit ich ihn laufen lasse!

Ich glaube, das wäre nicht so episch gewesen wenn wir sowas über TS / Skype und jeder für sich allein im Zimmer gemacht hätten.


----------



## Daishi888 (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das aber bitte mir als Käufer überlassen ist, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit dafür ... ich werde, wenn überhaupt, Diablo 3 einmal durchspielen und damit ist die Sache dann für mich gegessen.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt als Käufer 'weniger wert' oder sind meine Ansichten jetzt verkehrt, nur weil ich kein "Hardcore Ladder Zock0r" bin?


 
Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Zeit hast. Bist ja auch immer hier im Forum am texten...  

Aber hast schon recht. Wenn ich schon Kohle für ein Spiel "hinblätter", dann möchte ich mir eben auch die Möglichkeit  vorbehalten, es so zu spielen wie ich es mag und Online zu sein ist schon wieder so ein Zwang...
...und ich vermisse auch die guten alten Zeiten, wo LAN noch groß geschrieben wurde. Evtl. bringts ja der momentane Retro-Trend wieder mitsich


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Mai 2012)

oh man die Kinder wissen einfach nicht mehr eine schöne LAN zu würdigen. Da machen sogar Spiele wieder Spaß von denen man mal die Schnauze voll hatte. Es spielt sich auch einfach entspannter und man regt sich auch nicht so sehr auf wie bei Onlinepartien.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Zeit hast. Bist ja auch immer hier im Forum am texten...




Fast richtig, in meiner Freizeit bin ich kaum im PCG Forum unterwegs ... den Unsinn, den ich hier verzapfe, verzapf ich von Arbeit aus. 



> Aber hast schon recht. Wenn ich schon Kohle für ein Spiel "hinblätter", dann möchte ich mir eben auch die Möglichkeit  vorbehalten, es so zu spielen wie ich es mag und Online zu sein ist schon wieder so ein Zwang...
> ...und ich vermisse auch die guten alten Zeiten, wo LAN noch groß geschrieben wurde. Evtl. bringts ja der momentane Retro-Trend wieder mitsich


So siehts aus ...


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

Also Leute, diese Diskussion wurde doch schon X Mal geführt.

Diablo 3 hat nun mal eine Client / Server Architektur wie WoW oder SWTOR. Monster, Items und andere Spielmodule werden von den Servern gesteuert und machen "Always On" absolut unabdingbar, genauso wie man für WOW always on sein muss. 

Es ist neben anderen Vorteilen der einzig wirksame Schutz gegen Hacker und Duper, will man nicht dieselben Probleme bekommen wie bei D2.

Dass in der heutigen Zeit, wo so unglaublich viele Leute Onlinespiele spielen und die meisten sowieso permanent online sind, über dieses Thema so ein Tamtam veranstaltet wird, ist reichlich skuril. Path of Exile hat dieselbe Architektur, beschwert ihr euch etwa auch darüber?

Wer nun meint, unbedingt aus Prinzip ohne Internetverbindung spielen zu müssen, kauft sich eben Torchlight. Für gewisse Leute, die sowieso vorhaben, D3 nach einmal durchspielen in die Ecke zu werfen, wäre das bei weitem die cleverere und günstigere Lösung...


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

LAN-Partys sind aussterbende Ereignisse und das nicht, weil Spiele sie nicht mehr unterstützen. Der Trend funktioniert nämlich anders herum. Seit der Zeit, in der Spieler vermehrt Online zockten, gab es weniger LANs und daher weniger Forderungen von Kunden gab, diese für das eine oder jene Spiel einzuführen. Kein Konzern ignoriert die zahlende Mehrheit, wenn diese nur laut genug ist.

Und nein, es ist eben nicht egal, in welchem Maße Leute Singleplayer oder LAN-Modus fordern. Es ist schlichtweg nicht gewinnorientiert gedacht, auf alle Wünsche einzugehen. Je mehr Spieler sich etwas wünschen und dafür auch nachweislich Geld zahlen, desto wahrscheinlicher erfolgt eine Umsetzung dessen.

Es gibt genug Spieler, die damit leben können, ständig online sein zu müssen und auch genug, die ohne LAN-Modus auskommen. Da könnt ihr auf den Boden stampfen wie ihr wollt, so lange die berechenbare Mehrheit Geld für etwas zahlt, wird genau das geboten.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> [...]


Deine Argumentation'logik' ist aber Unsinn. 
Es mag ja sein, dass die Monster, Items und was auch immer vom Server gesteuert wird, nur es gibt dafür eigentlich keinen plausiblen Grund. 

Interessant übrigens, dass du WoW und SWToR, zwei MMORPGs, mit Diablo 3 in einem Atemzug erwähnst.

Nur ist Diablo 3 im Gegensatz zu WoW und SWToR weder MMORPG noch überhaupt MMO ... so sieht es leider aus. Es wäre ein leichtes für Blizzard, Diablo 3 im Offline SP laufen zu lassen, nur ist es eben nicht gewollt. Das hat aber nichts mit der verwendeten Technik zutun.

Was übrigens an der Diskussion, warum man für ein SP Spiel "always on" sein muss, skuril ist, bleibt dein Geheimnis. Warum sollte ich als Kunde alles schlucken und ohne Kommentar hinnehmen?

Bislang konnte mir keiner den Vorteil von 'always on' plausibel erklären, Spielstände in der Wolke klappt auch mit einem reinen Offlinemodus, siehe XBox Live Gold. Dort landen die Savegames von Spielern auch in der Live Cloud, nur funktionieren die Spiele auch Offline.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

mechico schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Spieler, die damit leben können, ständig online sein zu müssen und auch genug, die ohne LAN-Modus auskommen. Da könnt ihr auf den Boden stampfen wie ihr wollt, so lange die berechenbare Mehrheit Geld für etwas zahlt, wird genau das geboten.


Sollen sie doch auch ... nur dann möchte ich bitte kein einzigen Whinepost hier im Forum lesen, dass das Internet von User A gesperrt ist, warum auch immer, und er kein Diablo 3 spielen kann.

Kein einzigen Whinepost, dass er Diablo 3 nicht ASAP spielen konnte, weil die Server beim Release überlastet sind. 

Wenn die Probleme erstmal da sind, dann wird rumgeheult ... nur dann ist es zu spät und das Kind, pardon, der D3 Zocker in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Daishi888 (14. Mai 2012)

Wer stampft hier denn auf den Boden? Wir haben lediglich den Kommentar gebracht, dass wir uns neben einem Offline-Modus wieder den LAN-Modus wünschen, mehr nicht. Wir haben nicht geweint oder sonst wie kleine Kinder agiert, was im Gegensatz heute um 0.01Uhr bestimmt hunderte andere machen werden, weil die Server überlastet sein werden.
Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich auf dieses Spielchen nicht ein. Ich gehe um ca 22Uhr schlafen, weil ich um 6Uhr auf Arbeit sein muss um dann nach einem kurzen Tag, weil ich Überstunden abfeiern muss, um 12Uhr Feierabend machen werde um, um ca. 13Uhr, entspannt mit D3 anzufangen.


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

Nur weil man den Status Quo akzeptiert, heißt das nicht, dass man dessen Risiken billigend in Kauf nimmt. Ich kaufe mir ein Produkt, von dem ich weiß, dass es zuweilen defekt werden könnte. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass ich mich nicht darüber aufregen werde, wenn es passieren sollte. Das ist menschliche Psychologie.


----------



## karsten2409 (14. Mai 2012)

haha , sach doch der typ der schrieb urherberrecht war ein noob , haha


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2012)

Es ist eben auch so, dass sich Blizzard mit WoW eine eigene Spielerschaft "gezüchtet" hat. Viele sind dadurch überhaupt erst zum Zocken gekommen und denken, jedes Spiel würde so funktionieren. Die wissen gar nicht, was ein Einzelerspieler-, Offline- oder LAN-Spiel ist. Deswegen vermissen sie sowas auch gar nicht. Leider.
Außerdem haben so große Firmen immer unheimlich viele Fanatiker. Ich denke, dass manche sogar irgendwelche Körperteile von sich verkaufen würden, nur um das Spiel zocken zu können. Sowas nutzen die Firmen natürlich aus, weil sie wissen, dass sie mit solchen Leuten alles machen können.

Leider fehlt da manchen auch einfach die "Weitsicht". Wenn irgendwann jedes Spiel nur noch Online läuft, über Cloud irgendwann, dann wird alles nur noch gemietet sein. Man hat keine Kontrolle mehr über seine eigenen Spiele, kann keine Modifikationen oder Anpassungen tätigen. Man bezahlt dann einfach nur und hofft, dass die Server möglichst stabil und lange laufen. Einfluß darauf hat man nicht mehr.
Für mich z.B. als Spielesammler ist das einfach nur ein Alptraum. Ich sammle schon seit vielen Jahren Spiele, hab über 900 PC Spiele.
Ich kann sie auch jederzeit aus dem Regal wieder holen und spielen, mich kann niemand daran hindern, weil ich die Kontrolle darüber habe. Da sind Spiele von Firmen dabei, die gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Wäre damals schon ein "Immer-Online-Kopierschutz" im Einsatz gewesen, dann wären wahrscheinlich die Server schon lange runtergefahren und diese Spiele selbst im Einzelspieler heute nicht mehr spielbar. Dann könnte ich die alle in die Mülltonne werfen, weil sie nicht mehr nutzbar wären. Einfach mal wieder einen Klassiker wie Deus Ex, Outcast oder NOLF installieren und zocken, das wird mit solchen Systemen irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein.
Da muss man den Leuten die Frage stellen: "Wollt ihr das wirklich?" Und das muss jeder mit sich eben selbst ausmachen.

Ich hab' jedenfalls für mich schon beschlossen. Sollte irgendwann jedes Spiel so laufen, dann werde ich keine Spiele mehr kaufen. Dann zock ich lieber die alten Spiele weiter oder mach irgendwas anderes.
Bei mir ist es nämlich in den vergangenen Jahren immer mal wieder vorgekommen, dass ich 1-2 Wochen kein Internet hatte und da kann ich mit den DVDs der neuen Spiele Frisbee spielen, weil du dann manches Spiel ohne Internet nicht mal installieren kannst.  Ist schon irgendwie sehr traurig, wie sich alles entwickelt hat


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation'logik' ist aber Unsinn.
> Es mag ja sein, dass die Monster, Items und was auch immer vom Server gesteuert wird, nur es gibt dafür eigentlich keinen plausiblen Grund.


 Den Grund habe ich dir schon genannt. Es ist ein Hack, Cheat und Dupeschutz. Ich glaub dir gern, dass du dich mit Client/Serverarchitekturen nicht auskennst, aber ich habe täglich damit zu tun. Du kannst mir glauben, jeder Offlinemodus ist ein Einfallstor für Hacker, Client /Server ist die einzig halbwegs sichere Möglichkeit, das einzudämmen. Nur so hat man einigermaßen die Kontrolle über die Software.



> Interessant übrigens, dass du WoW und SWToR, zwei MMORPGs, mit Diablo 3 in einem Atemzug erwähnst.
> 
> Nur ist Diablo 3 im Gegensatz zu WoW und SWToR weder MMORPG noch überhaupt MMO ... so sieht es leider aus. Es wäre ein leichtes für Blizzard, Diablo 3 im Offline SP laufen zu lassen, nur ist es eben nicht gewollt. Das hat aber nichts mit der verwendeten Technik zutun.


Diablo 3 IST ein MMO, obwohl das Genre völlig unerheblich ist. Es spielen Millionen Leute gleichzeitig und miteinander auf verschiedenen kleinen Weltinstanzen dieses Spiel. Es hat jetzt aus den genannten Gründen eine Architektur wie WOW und es ist technisch schlichtweg unmöglich, für eine Software mit einer Client / Serverarchitektur einen Offlinemodus bereitzustellen. Wie oft hab ich dir das jetzt eigentlich schon in X Forumbeiträgen erklärt? Und trotzdem kommen dauernd Sätze wie "es wäre ein leichtes das umzusetzen", obwohl du ganz offensichtlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, wovon du da redest? Ist dir das selber nicht peinlich?



> Was übrigens an der Diskussion, warum man für ein SP Spiel "always on" sein muss, skuril ist, bleibt dein Geheimnis. Warum sollte ich als Kunde alles schlucken und ohne Kommentar hinnehmen?


Diablo 3 ist in erster Linie ein Online Coop Spiel und als solches waren auch die Vorgänger über Jahrzehnte beliebt. Nur weil du es als einer der wenigen alleine spielen willst, macht es das sicher nicht zum SP - Spiel. Ich kann auch SWTOR alleine spielen, wenn ich will und keinen in die Instanzen lasse, deswegen sinds noch lange keine SP-Spiele. Aber das spielt auch gar keine Rolle: Schlucken musst du nämlich gar nichts, es ist schließlich nur ein Computerspiel und nicht Benzin oder Strom. Es gibt tausend anderer guter Spiele, die du stattdessen spielen kannst. Dir gefällts ja eh nicht so gut, wie ich mitbekommen hab.



> Bislang konnte mir keiner den Vorteil von 'always on' plausibel erklären, Spielstände in der Wolke klappt auch mit einem reinen Offlinemodus, siehe XBox Live Gold. Dort landen die Savegames von Spielern auch in der Live Cloud, nur funktionieren die Spiele auch Offline.


 
Man hat es dir schon zig mal erklärt und in den Foren wurde es zigmal erörtert. Es liegt wohl einfach an deiner diesbezüglich ignoranten Einstellung, nach dem Motto "versteh ich nicht, wills auch nicht verstehn und deswegen ist es doof".


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2012)

@TheChicky: Bist du irgendwie der Propaganda-Minister von Blizzard?  Wenn man sich deine Beiträge anschaut, dann sind da fast nur Themen von Blizzard und Diablo 3. Da muss ich immer an den HLP-Andy und Valve denken


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Den Grund habe ich dir schon genannt. Es ist ein Hack, Cheat und Dupeschutz. Ich glaub dir gern, dass du dich mit Client/Serverarchitekturen nicht auskennst, aber ich habe täglich damit zu tun. Du kannst mir glauben, jeder Offlinemodus ist ein Einfallstor für Hacker, Client /Server ist die einzig halbwegs sichere Möglichkeit, das einzudämmen.




Es ist doch völlig unerheblich, ob ich mich damit auskenne oder du damit tagtäglich zutun hast. 

Mir ist der Sinn, der Aufbau und die Konzeption von Client <> Server durchaus geläufig und ich persönlich glaube dir ja auch, dass du das beruflich machst. Nur werden deine Aussagen damit weder wahrer noch falscher ... denn die Argumentationslogik ist einfach Unsinn.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache, und da kannst du mich weiter unten als noch so ignorant bezeichnen, dass dir das ganze als "ach so sicherer Schutz" verkauft wird, im Grunde aber nichts weiter ist als ein ordinärer Kopierschutz, sogar gleich zweimal.

Zum einen für das Spiel, zum anderen für das Blizzardeigene Auktionshaus. Denn hier verdient Blizzard kräftig mit und hat natürlich kein Interesse daran, das irgendwelche Dupes im AH landen und die Preise senken.

Nur ist das alles ein Argument für einen 'always on'-Kopierschutz, nicht, warum Diablo 3 dies zwingend haben muss aufgrund von technischer Natur. Denn es gibt aus technischer Sicht keinen Grund, die Items, Monster, Levelgestaltung hat in Diablo 1 & 2 inkl. AddOns auch ohne Internet und Serversoftware funktioniert.



> Diablo 3 IST ein MMO, obwohl das Genre völlig unerheblich ist.


Ich glaub, du bist der erste, der Diablo 3 als MMO bezeichnet. 




> Es spielen Millionen Leute gleichzeitig und miteinander auf verschiedenen kleinen Weltinstanzen dieses Spiel.


... scheinbar hast du die Definition von MMO nicht richtig verstanden.  



> Es hat jetzt aus den genannten Gründen eine Architektur wie WOW und es ist technisch schlichtweg unmöglich, für eine Software mit einer Client / Serverarchitektur einen Offlinemodus bereitzustellen. Wie oft hab ich dir das jetzt eigentlich schon in X Forumbeiträgen erklärt? Und trotzdem kommen dauernd Sätze wie "es wäre ein leichtes das umzusetzen", obwohl du ganz offensichtlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, wovon du da redest? Ist dir das selber nicht peinlich?


Nun schalt mal ein Gang zurück und bleib sachlich. Was peinlich ist, ist dein seltendämliches Gequarke und gebetsmühlenartiges Geleier von Dingen, die schlichtweg falsch sind.

Selbstverständlich ist es möglich, soetwas als Offlinelösung zu implementieren. Selbstverständlich war es bereits bei anderen Spielen gang und gäbe, dass man selbst als Host ( = Server ) im LAN fungiert hat und die Daten verteilt hat an die anderen Spieler ( = Clients ).

Selbstverständlich ist es bereits jetzt möglich, einen WoW Server komplett Offline selbst zu hosten und damit zu spielen. Selbstverständlich ist es bereits jetzt möglich gewesen, in der D3 Beta zu spielen, Monster zu töten und Items zu looten.

Es ist bloß eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Verschlüsselung der Daten bzw. Protokolle per reverse-engineering aufgearbeitet und im Offline Modus umgesetzt werden. Das ist der einzige Grund, warum die ganze Geschichte so lange dauert ... das Problem hätte Blizzard bei einer eigenen Offlinelösung natürlich nicht.

Also argumentier bitte sachlich und denk nach, bevor du was postest.

Ich bin gerne bereit mit dir auf einem gewissen, gerne auch technischem Niveau, zu diskutieren. Nur musst du dafür auch mal Argumente und Lösungsansätze deiner Theorie bringen, dümmliches Geplapper wie "Nee ist nicht möglich!" hilft hier keinem. 



> Man hat es dir schon zig mal erklärt und in den Foren wurde es zigmal erörtert. Es liegt wohl einfach an deiner diesbezüglich ignoranten Einstellung, nach dem Motto "versteh ich nicht, wills auch nicht verstehn und deswegen ist es doof".




Auweia ... der Hellste bist du nicht, oder?


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @TheChicky: Bist du irgendwie der Propaganda-Minister von Blizzard?  Wenn man sich deine Beiträge anschaut, dann sind da fast nur Themen von Blizzard und Diablo 3. Da muss ich immer an den HLP-Andy und Valve denken


 
Nun, genauso wie du schreibe ich in Themen Beiträge die mich interessieren. Wenn ich mir DEINE Beiträge so anschaue, hast du mindestens genauso oft in den Blizzard Themen deinen Senf abgegeben wie ich und noch weitere hier. Im GEGENSATZ zu dir, halte ich mich jedoch mit Kritik an Spielen / Herstellern / technischen Sachen tunlichst zurück, wenn ich es 

a) gar nicht beurteilen kann, weil mir das technische oder designerische Know How fehlt, oder 
b) ich es einfach selbst noch nicht testen konnte, weil das Spiel noch gar nicht veröffentlicht wurde.

Und diese Einstellung würde dir bestimmt auch nicht schaden, wenn ich sehe, was du schon alles verzapft hast.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

> Nun schalt mal ein Gang zurück und bleib *sachlich*.


 


> seltendämliches Gequarke


 .



> dümmliches Geplapper


 


> Auweia ... der Hellste bist du nicht, oder?


 
Tja, du hast soeben den Pfad der vernünftigen Diskussion verlassen und daraufhin ist für mich dieselbe beendet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nun, genauso wie du schreibe ich in Themen Beiträge die mich interessieren. Wenn ich mir DEINE Beiträge so anschaue, hast du mindestens genauso oft in den Blizzard Themen deinen Senf abgegeben wie ich und noch weitere hier. Im GEGENSATZ zu dir, halte ich mich jedoch mit Kritik an Spielen / Herstellern / technischen Sachen tunlichst zurück, wenn ich es
> 
> a) gar nicht beurteilen kann, weil mir das technische oder designerische Know How fehlt, oder
> b) ich es einfach selbst noch nicht testen konnte, weil das Spiel noch gar nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
> ...


 
Natürlich, Herr allwissender Computerprofi. Da kommen wir Bauern natürlich nicht mit. Die, die noch mit Hammer und Meisel in Steintafeln hauen und ihre DVDs mit der Mistgabel wechseln.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Tja, du hast soeben den Pfad der vernünftigen Diskussion verlassen und daraufhin ist für mich dieselbe beendet.


Ganz schlechter Stil ... bereits in anderen Beiträgen habe ich die gleichen Fragen gestellt, ganz normal formuliert ohne "den heiligen Pfad der vernünftigen Diskussion zu verlassen".

Selbst da warst du nicht in der Lage, auf meine Fragen bzw. Argumente sinnvoll (!) zu antworten.

Übrigens interessant zu sehen, dass du erst selbst deine Mitdiskutanten persönlich angreifst, wenn man dir dann in deinem Stil antwortet, die kleine beleidigte Leberwurst spielst, die sich "hinter dem Pfad der vernünftigen Diskussion" versteckt. 

Ganz schwach ... und jetzt bin ich wohl an der Reihe: ist dir das nicht selber peinlich?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Und diese Einstellung würde dir bestimmt auch nicht schaden, wenn ich sehe, was du schon alles verzapft hast.


Ich bin mit Shadow selten einer Meinung, wir haben bei vielen Diskussionen unterschiedliche Ansichten ... aber im Gegensatz zu dir, geht Shadow wenigstens auf die Argumente des Anderen ein, denkt darüber nach und schreibt dann, ganz normal, ganz höflich, seine Sicht der Dinge.

D.h. Shadow ist im Gegensatz zu dir eine Person, mit der ich mich gerne gepflegt 'Zoffe' bzw. diskutiere ...


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Stil ... bereits in anderen Beiträgen habe ich die gleichen Fragen gestellt, ganz normal formuliert ohne "den heiligen Pfad der vernünftigen Diskussion zu verlassen".
> 
> Selbst da warst du nicht in der Lage, auf meine Fragen bzw. Argumente sinnvoll (!) zu antworten.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du gelernt hast, zu diskutieren und auch mal selbst Kritik einzustecken, ohne ständig ausfallend zu werden, können wir uns weiter unterhalten. Doch nach diesen Post sehe ich da noch einen langen Weg vor dir... Aber dieses kleine Problem von dir ist ja inzwischen forumweit bekannt..

Wünsch dir einen schönen Tag!


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ich gehe um ca 22Uhr schlafen, weil ich um 6Uhr auf Arbeit sein muss um dann nach einem kurzen Tag, weil ich Überstunden abfeiern muss, um 12Uhr Feierabend machen werde um, um ca. 13Uhr, entspannt mit D3 anzufangen.


 ich arbeite nur 4 Stunden, aber sonst passt das auch bei mir in etwa. Installation heute noch, gezockt wird morgen mittag.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich, Herr allwissender Computerprofi. Da kommen wir Bauern natürlich nicht mit. Die, die noch mit Hammer und Meisel in Steintafeln hauen und ihre DVDs mit der Mistgabel wechseln.



In meinem Post steht das exakte Gegenteil drin. Ich bin weder schlau noch allwissend, drum kritisier ich auch nicht Dinge von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Frei nach Dieter Nuhr...

Übrigens bin ich selber auf einem Bauernhof groß geworden. Mir ist jeder Bauer sympathisch. Schade dass du keiner bist...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ...


 Wieder so ein inhaltloses Gequarke ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Schau dir bitte meine ersten Beiträge, gerne auch in den anderen Threads bzgl. Diablo 3 an. Normal formulierte Fragen, mit dem gleichen Inhalt wie hier ... selbst da bist du nicht in der Lage einigermaßen sinnvoll zu antworten.

Du suchst dir dann lediglich Brocken, die deine ach so gescholtene Internetforen-Ehre betreffen, um dich, deiner Meinung nach, elegant aus der Diskussion zu ziehen eben weil dir ernsthafte Argumente fehlen, deine merkwürdigen Thesen ( z.B. Diablo 3 ist ein MMO! ) glaubhaft darzulegen oder auch nur ansatzweise zu erklären.

Aber in diesem Sinne ... ich wünsch dir natürlich auch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich selber auf einem Bauernhof groß geworden [...]


 Fällt einem garnicht auf, wirklich!


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2012)

ging es hier nicht mal um so ein....pixel....dunkel....dings?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Geht es ja immer noch ... irgendwie. Denn durch den 'always on'-Kopierschutz von Diablo 3, gibt es keine Möglichkeit selbst im SP solche Tools zu benutzen ohne mit der Gefahr leben zu müssen, dass man von heute auf morgen gebannt werden könnte.

Leider greift das alles Hand in Hand. Auf der einen Seite würde ich eine b.net Bindung beim MP und damit verbundenes 'always on' verstehen, aber im Singleplayer? Im gleichen Atemzug werden damit Mods, selbst simple Texturmods, hinfällig ... denn die sind ja definitiv eine Veränderung von Spieldateien und würden zum Account-Ban führen. 

Der ganze Spass nur desshalb, weil man im SP 'always on' sein muss.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Egal, wie oft man sich dagegen wehrt: bringt einfach nichts. Das erste Gemecker fing doch schon vor paar Jahren an. Und? Was ist draus geworden? Richtig: noch mehr gemecker.
Bringt einfach nichts, sich darüber die Finger wund zu schreiben...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> [...]
> Bringt einfach nichts, sich darüber die Finger wund zu schreiben...


 Das mag stimmen, aber man kann andere probieren zu sensibilisieren. Man musste nur mal die Kommentare von Leuten lesen, als Steam für einen Abend von Deutschland aus nicht erreichbar war ... da haben die Leute plötzlich kein Verständnis mehr.

... und da "Finger wund schreiben" allein nicht reicht, übe ich mich bei solchen Dingen in Verzicht. Klar bin ich, wenn überhaupt, nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Wenn du gelernt hast, zu diskutieren und auch mal selbst Kritik einzustecken, ohne ständig ausfallend zu werden, können wir uns weiter unterhalten. Doch nach diesen Post sehe ich da noch einen langen Weg vor dir... Aber dieses kleine Problem von dir ist ja inzwischen forumweit bekannt..
> 
> Wünsch dir einen schönen Tag!


 
Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber mir ist Rabowke als höflicher und vorallem hilfsbereiten Mensch bekannt, der sinnvolle (!) antworten zu Fragen gibt. Einer der besseren Communitymitglieder.


----------



## Datamind (14. Mai 2012)

Lustig, gestern wurde die Community noch bekloppt gemacht und mit dem Bannhammer bedroht... und heute ist alles wieder gut und Blizzard sagt es gibt doch nicht mit dem Bannhammer vorn Kopp *confused*

Aber gut dass wir mal darüber gesprochen haben. Dieses Hobby wird immer abenteuerreicher, manchmal tut es sogar pervers weh.


Alles wird gut


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber mir ist Rabowke als höflicher und vorallem hilfsbereiten Mensch bekannt, der sinnvolle (!) antworten zu Fragen gibt. Einer der besseren Communitymitglieder.


 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wie der Herr jetzt darauf kommt von forenweiter Unhöflichkeit zu sprechen weiß ich auch nicht. Ihm sollte auch klar sein, dass er damit angefangen hat. Ich sag das immer wieder gerne: Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit...  
Vielleicht fällt es ihm aber auf, wenn er nochmal in aller Ruhe den Thread von vorne durchliest. Manchmal sieht man dann, dass man selber eigentlich der Fiesling war. Passiert mir auch schon mal.

Das mit den Mods seh ich übrigens auch so. Ist schade drum, aber die Spieleindustrie geht hoffentlich nicht nur in diese Richtung. Die Entwickler von Spielen scheinen aber immer mehr wie Politiker zu werden: Völlig den Bezug zu Realität und zur Klientel verloren.


----------



## Fireball8 (14. Mai 2012)

D.h. ich kann den jetzt morgen wirklich unbesorgt benutzen? Denn die etwas schärfere und düstere Version gefällt mir schon etwas besser wie ich in der Beta gemerkt habe 

Off-Topic: Ich liebe diese Community-Fights ja, sind immer sehr amüsant...und an Rabowke ranzukommen ist schwer, hat immer die passende Antwort ohne groß Ausfällig zu werden  Eine kunst, die ich nicht unbedingt beherrsche 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Mai 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> D.h. ich kann den jetzt morgen wirklich unbesorgt benutzen? Denn die etwas schärfere und düstere Version gefällt mir schon etwas besser wie ich in der Beta gemerkt habe
> 
> Off-Topic: Ich liebe diese Community-Fights ja, sind immer sehr amüsant...und an Rabowke ranzukommen ist schwer, hat immer die passende Antwort ohne groß Ausfällig zu werden  Eine kunst, die ich nicht unbedingt beherrsche
> 
> MfG Fireball8



Er hat nicht umsonst den Status "Klugscheißer"


----------



## kornhill (15. Mai 2012)

@ Rabowke 

1. Ein Vergleich mit einem MMO passt zwar eigentlich nicht, aber die MP und SP Komponenten unterscheiden sich bei D3 nicht. Das ist bei kaum einem Spiel gegeben. Egal ob man Shooter, RTS oder sonst etwas nimmt. In D3 ist hier aber kein Unterschied. Das gibt es eigentlich nur bei MMO's. Man spielt im sc2 und BF3 nicht die Sp Kampagne sondern andere Maps. (versucht wurde das aber schon ... Hat hier jemand Brink gesagt? Hihi) (diablo wird natürlich niemals "massive"!)

2. Ich hatte 5 Chars die weit über 70 (2 davon über 80) waren mit D2 1.10+ im SP. Mir waren die online Features anfangs nicht wirklich bewusst. Als ich festgestellt habe das ich mit meiner Matriachin Javazon niemals einen Überdiablo zu Gesicht bekommen werde, war das ein arger Dämpfer! 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ich stell meine Frage mal anders, was bietet dieses 'always on' für den Spieler für einen Mehrwert?



Kennt jemand das "ich hab mich verskillt" Video von Buddhi Game One? Gleiches Prinzip! Wenn man einen SP Char angefangen hat kann man sich nicht mehr umentscheiden! Die Motivation sogar die Möglichkeit sich den online Modus vielleicht doch einmal anzugucken entscheidet sich quasi mit dem ersten Klick bei der Char Erschaffung! Das ist in Hinsicht auf Game Design ein NoGo! 

Trotz allem ist Rabowkes Frage sehr berechtigt! Es liegt aber nicht an den onlinern, sondern an den, die noch keine Meinung gefasst haben wie sie spielen oder von Diablo keine Ahnung haben. Die einfach nur Spielen und sich irgend wann denken das sie sich doch gern den  online mode anschauen würden mit ihrem(!) Char.

Für Rabowke ist das natürlich wenig hilfreich, weil er ist sich darüber im klaren was er bei einem Spiel will und was nicht. Wie die meisten hier! Die meisten die sich darüber im klaren sind wollen denke ich D3 online zocken. (die es Off spielen wollen und eine Ahnung haben sind weniger. Und genau diese Gruppe hat keinen Mehrgewinn an dem System) Die die keine " Spiele Nerds" sind machen sich uU keine Gedanken über on und off. Diesen Leuten zu sagen das sie für MP einen extra MP Char erstellen müssen ist etwas unverständlich! Es besteht ja kein Unterschied, man kann sich eine 1:1 Kopie herzüchten! Und das dauert! 

Das ein SP Char der offline gespielt wurde niemals online gehen darf entspricht Blizzard Philosophie. Erwähne ich zur Vollständigkeit. Sieht jeder ein denke/hoffe ich mal. Der andere komplett offene Ansatz, den Torchlight2 fährt, war für Blizz nie eine Option. 

Also ich würde Rabowkes Frage "was hat man für einen Mehrgewinn?" mit " Du eigentlich keinen." beantworten. Aber die die keine Ahnung von Games haben oder D2 nicht kennen oder noch garnicht wissen wie sie es spielen wollen, die haben einen. 

P.s. "Keine Ahnung" ist vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt ...
P.p.s.: ein Versuch die Frage nach dem Gewinn zu beantworten. Ich will die negativen Aspekte nicht weg reden.

Das die offliner weniger sind ist zugegeben reine Spekulation  ... Nein ist es nich denn es gibt ja keine ... Haha .... Ich glaub du weist was ich meinte.


----------

